# What tyre dressing?



## CJohnson (Sep 2, 2014)

What tyre dressings does everyone use? 
And how do you like your tyres ? Satin or shiny ?

I'm fed up of Megs endurance covering my paintwork after the first drive after I have applied it... 

Any recommendations ?

Thanks


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

AS Highstyle = Matt......Likey

Carchem = Matt......No likey

Pearl = Matt......No likey



However a quick buff tend to bring more of a shine on all 3





Hope this helps


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zaino z16, the best


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Orchard Autocare Glitz is my favourite. It actually dries into the rubber so no sling, and unbelievably with two coats it'll give a lovely gloss to the tyre. I'll see if I can find a pic. 

Cooks


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

CJohnson said:


> What tyre dressings does everyone use?
> And how do you like your tyres ? Satin or shiny ?
> 
> I'm fed up of Megs endurance covering my paintwork after the first drive after I have applied it...
> ...


I've never had sling from Megs endurance... but then I don't like the wet look so I always apply sparingly, let it soak in and then buff it off to a stain finish.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at this thread. CarPro Perl is also on my list

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112

Show me your tyre dressing photos

Cooks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Optibond Tyre Gel.

If I was not too bothered about it lasting, Ammo Mud


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Gyeon tire


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I prefer water based tire dressing gives natural finish , no sling and easy to clean you applicator pad by water and keep it clean for next coat , SN Tyre Dreesing my fav .


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is a pic of Glitz doing its thing.










Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

One thing to note is that the level of gloss will also be largely dependent on your brand of tyre. I now have Pirelli P Zero on the car and they definitely don't gloss up as much as the Bridgestone. 

Cooks


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

This is an old pic of the Pirelli PZero Rosso's on my LCR with Megs Endurance, applied, left to "absorb" for a bit and then buffed off.










I much prefer them this way, almost just like a "new tyre" look rather than _obviously_ coated in a tyre gel.


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

CJohnson said:


> What tyre dressings does everyone use?
> And how do you like your tyres ? Satin or shiny ?
> 
> I'm fed up of Megs endurance covering my paintwork after the first drive after I have applied it...
> ...


If you get sling from any tyre dressing then you have put too much on!


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Zaino z16, the best


Agreed.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Gyeon Tire
Gtechniq T1
Slickrims spray


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kinda says it all by the countless people asking what tyre dressing I was using today


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Espuma RD50
Autosmart Highstyle 
Autosmart Smartshine
Zaino Z16

Really nice products :thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Rd50, if you could get it anymore.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Currently using sonax as it was cheap from euro car parts. Does the job nicely.


----------



## TORQ (Jun 23, 2015)

I have been using Poorboys Bold & Bright recently.

I apply it, leave to absorb, and then buff with the applicator sponge. Leaves a natural "new rubber" finish with a bit of satin finish.

Liking the look of those P-Zeros with the Megs.

Zaino Z16 sounds interesting


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

davo3587 said:


> Rd50, if you could get it anymore.


You can direct from their website..:thumb:


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

+1 perl 3:1:thumb:


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I bought 3M Tyre Restorer a while ago based on something I read. Didn't like it the first time I used it, but gave it a second go and found it was great gave me the look i wanted.


----------



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

AS Highstyle or Smart Shine. Both leave a really glossy finish and last a good while


----------



## Andy_H (Mar 12, 2017)

I like the Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel, last for ages


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Adams tire shine great stuff


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Nanolex tyre and rubber restorer
Zaino Z16
Carpro Perl
These are my favourites although i have 2 customers that love the finish of megs endurance so i always have a bottle of that


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've recently tried Gtechniq T2. I prefer it to the gel as I have BFG AT's and its a lot easier to apply with a brush and leaves a new tyre look. Plus it's a lot cheaper


----------



## Konio (Jan 7, 2016)

Haven't used many, but I love AF Satin! Worth a try imo.


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Zaino Z 16 for me


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

If you like a glossy tyre shine then sonax extreme is a good one and it lasts a while.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Here is a pic of Glitz doing its thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I normally use Meguires endurance gel, but after seeing that pic, ive gone & ordered some of tbis :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

CarPro PERL for me and I've used nothing else since trying it. I tend to use it neat straight out of the bottle on tyres as in my experience playing about with the dilution ratios, I believe I've got a bit more durability from it this way. Apply with a suitably sized bit of sponge to all tyres then if I need to use the car soon after I'll buff over with a MF straight away, or if not I leave for an hour or two then buff. Looks and lasts better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

VIPER said:


> CarPro PERL for me and I've used nothing else since trying it. I tend to use it neat straight out of the bottle on tyres as in my experience playing about with the dilution ratios, I believe I've got a bit more durability from it this way. Apply with a suitably sized bit of sponge to all tyres then if I need to use the car soon after I'll buff over with a MF straight away, or if not I leave for an hour or two then buff. Looks and lasts better than anything else I've tried.


Exactly my thoughts too. Same way of using it and it gives a nice finish.

Great durable product.😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

G.P said:


> You can direct from their website..:thumb:


and if you're quick less than £8 a litre, delivered from amazon 5litres !

Espuma 0314-05 5L RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing 
RRP: £48.67 
Price: £38.83 FREE UK delivery.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Espuma-0314-05-RD50-Long-Dressing/dp/B0058GW18A


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Two of the best imo is Gyeon - Tire and Carbon Collective - Sateen, with the latter of the two comming out on top. Just.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

I have no idea what to use!
Megs Endurance in the past, too shiny and fake.
Poorboys recently and its fine.

Now thinking of Zaino Z16 v Gtechniq T1 v FK108 Top Kote v AF Satin v Gyeon Tyre

Welll.... after searching for past reviews, for this post and my concundrum, I think I'm going to with the Gtechniq T1 !!


----------

